# "Bill" Heading our Way?



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Heads up next week as the "L" pressure system over Cancun may be heading our way. If it develops into a Tropical Storm.....BILL is it's name. Computer models show it's G-town bound...:ac550:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

exclusive first long range pic taken this morning.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Good enough for me, I'm outta here. Somebody check my pit......


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I have exclusive ultra long range video too, but getting it to HOT LINK here has been like fishing with the game warden. 

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=3017


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't need any more rain here..77539


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Mont said:


> I have exclusive ultra long range video too, but getting it to link here has been like fishing with the game warden.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=3017


All the You Tube screens on 2cool have gone black on my puter?

But the links you just posted work.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Hunker down boys !!!!!

77520


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Mr. Breeze said:


> All the You Tube screens on 2cool have gone black on my puter?
> 
> But the links you just posted work.


I let IT guys know. It used to work


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Hunker down boys !!!!!
> 
> 77520


Time to restock...:brew2:


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm on my way to get all south bound traffic on 45 shut down,so we can have all available lanes open to head north....


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I will be posting a new update to my website tomorrow. I will include all of the latest model forecasts and tracks plus some insider links to information that will be useful. I will try my best to keep everyone updated and aware of what is to come. I'll give everyone a shout when I get everything online and active.
Bud


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm hoping for a good blow so I can build some low income housing over in Tortuga's hood.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Mont said:


> exclusive first long range pic taken this morning.


We're they biting?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Y'all just wait until all the local TV stations decide to go "hot" and report this stuff 24/7. We will be up to our ears in reporters standing in ditches giving the lastest info hot off the press. Hold on boyz!



OnedayScratch said:


> We're they biting?


No, but it was hailing, if you can believe that. Quite the sight.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Put on those short skirts and heels weather gals! Wild Bill is a comin'!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Flyingvranch said:


> I will be posting a new update to my website tomorrow. I will include all of the latest model forecasts and tracks plus some insider links to information that will be useful. I will try my best to keep everyone updated and aware of what is to come. I'll give everyone a shout when I get everything online and active.
> Bud


Looks like we are going to get a lot of rain from this one. May be a named storm just before landfall.

http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/

Get ready


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

We still have some slips behind the Hurricane Gate if you'd like to temporarily relocated for the week.

Timora


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Evacuate now. This will be the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I think I'll stroll out in the back 40 and see if
Mont's boys have got that big arse Generac in 
first class working condition... Never really
think about it until this first thread shows up...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> I think I'll stroll out in the back 40 and see if
> Mont's boys have got that big arse Generac in
> first class working condition... Never really
> think about it until this first thread shows up...


How many Section 8 housing units will that thing support???


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> How many Section 8 housing units will that thing support???


That big sum***** will light up all the trailers on this block.. Can you
spell 'Overkill' ???.....I like my comfort....and 27,000 oughta do it.:rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hope you got some tax credits!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

LMAO I have to spread some before I can give it again Tortuga


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> That big sum***** will light up all the trailers on this block.. Can you
> spell 'Overkill' ???.....I like my comfort....and 27,000 oughta do it.:rotfl:


Might i suggest you have a couple of pontoons installed under the double for flotation. :work:


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

fishingtwo said:


> LMAO I have to spread some before I can give it again Tortuga


Got the old billy goat for ya,


----------



## Samich2000 (Jun 17, 2007)

fishingtwo said:


> Looks like we are going to get a lot of rain from this one. May be a named storm just before landfall.
> 
> http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> I think I'll stroll out in the back 40 and see if
> Mont's boys have got that big arse Generac in
> first class working condition... Never really
> think about it until this first thread shows up...


I fired up my eu2000 Honda. LOL


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Samich2000 said:


> fishingtwo said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we are going to get a lot of rain from this one. May be a named storm just before landfall.
> ...


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I bet Jim Cantore on the Weather Channel has already booked his flight and will join the flocks of other media at Galveston.

I can see it now: Jim in knee deep water in the rain acting like he is barely able to stand up against the full fury of will will certainly become "Bill" and it's sustained winds of 39mph.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

fishingtwo said:


> LMAO I have to spread some before I can give it again Tortuga


OK..you guys can laugh at me if you want..but after Ike we didn't get any electricity back for THREE WEEKS...and I wuz trying to get by with my little arse 1500 genny and a half a mile of screwy connected extension cords. That little sucker was twice as loud as this big booger I got now...and I spent the first few days after the blow driving all around Houston like Mad Max looking for gasoline for that little booger..

I'm waaayyy to old to go thru that again.. Like to have choked on the price of the biggie.. but I just figured they could buy me a cheaper coffin when my time comes....


----------



## Samich2000 (Jun 17, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Samich2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam..it is ENTIRELY possible to raise the boats up to their maximum and then we have such a high
> ...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tortuga said:


> OK..you guys can laugh at me if you want..but after Ike we didn't get any electricity back for THREE WEEKS...and I wuz trying to get by with my little arse 1500 genny and a half a mile of screwy connected extension cords. That little sucker was twice as loud as this big booger I got now...and I spent the first few days after the blow driving all around Houston like Mad Max looking for gasoline for that little booger..
> 
> I'm waaayyy to old to go thru that again.. Like to have choked on the price of the biggie.. but I just figured they could buy me a cheaper coffin when my time comes....


You and me both little brother!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> OK..you guys can laugh at me if you want..but after Ike we didn't get any electricity back for THREE WEEKS...and I wuz trying to get by with my little arse 1500 genny and a half a mile of screwy connected extension cords. That little sucker was twice as loud as this big booger I got now...and I spent the first few days after the blow driving all around Houston like Mad Max looking for gasoline for that little booger..
> 
> I'm waaayyy to old to go thru that again.. Like to have choked on the price of the biggie.. but I just figured they could buy me a cheaper coffin when my time comes....


 One thing I've always kind of wondered about generators in town like that: What's the odds that Centerpoint has a gas outage? They've gotta pump it somehow, I would imagine.. Everybody I know out here that has one just has a dedicated propane tank.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Jawbreaker said:


> I'm on my way to get all south bound traffic on 45 shut down,so we can have all available lanes open to head north....


Don't send them to Austin! Gas still $2.51 in 78665.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

dwilliams35 said:


> One thing I've always kind of wondered about generators in town like that: What's the odds that Centerpoint has a gas outage? They've gotta pump it somehow, I would imagine.. Everybody I know out here that has one just has a dedicated propane tank.


It's all about the flood. If it gets high enough to knock out the gas, there's not going to be much left anyways. Think Bolivar during Ike. Wind is what takes down power lines. In the 50 years I have lived in LC, we have never lost gas service. My power was out 17 days during Alicia and that storm had hundreds if not thousands of little twisters spawned. It looked like winter the next morning. There wasn't a leaf on a tree for a hundred miles in any direction.

This is supposed to work now. Exclusive first video of TS Bill hitting Galveston


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

I've got five days off for next weekend, was planning to spend most of it fishing up towards High Island.., I'm wanting fair weather.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mont said:


> It's all about the flood. If it gets high enough to knock out the gas, there's not going to be much left anyways. Think Bolivar during Ike. Wind is what takes down power lines. In the 50 years I have lived in LC, we have never lost gas service. My power was out 17 days during Alicia and that storm had hundreds if not thousands of little twisters spawned. It looked like winter the next morning. There wasn't a leaf on a tree for a hundred miles in any direction.


Alecia was a bad one. Among hundreds of other vessels there was a 60' Cheoy Lee across Nasa 1. I rode my parents Catalina down in a place called Odos Marina as the 12' storm surge receded. Slept on the deck and pushed other botes off all night while slacking mooring lines.

Couldn't imagine Ike's fury!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> OK..you guys can laugh at me if you want..but after Ike we didn't get any electricity back for THREE WEEKS...and I wuz trying to get by with my little arse 1500 genny and a half a mile of screwy connected extension cords. That little sucker was twice as loud as this big booger I got now...and I spent the first few days after the blow driving all around Houston like Mad Max looking for gasoline for that little booger..
> 
> I'm waaayyy to old to go thru that again.. Like to have choked on the price of the biggie.. but I just figured they could buy me a cheaper coffin when my time comes....


I ain't laughing. You will be able to type in & say everything is fine my way. Hey, you can't take it with you. I just can't afford a double wide.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> One thing I've always kind of wondered about generators in town like that: What's the odds that Centerpoint has a gas outage? They've gotta pump it somehow, I would imagine.. Everybody I know out here that has one just has a dedicated propane tank.


Never say never...but I've lived in Houston for almost 100 years now and we have NEVER had a natural gas outage of any kind. l would imagine CP runs its pumps and compressors on NG as well...


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

when katrina hit new orleans, the buildings that had nat gas generators never lost all of their power. the nat gas supply was steady.

the diesel/gas gens ran out of fuel.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Put on those short skirts and heels weather gals! Wild Bill is a comin'!


Where is Cheeta? I am thinking about heading to Higher Ground!!!!!!!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Just curious what do y'all think the cost per day to run a genny like that off NG? I always wondered that?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

wwh




natural gas is no guarantee .. Ike uprooted my gas line and caused me a couple months of repair..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Flyingvranch said:


> Just curious what do y'all think the cost per day to run a genny like that off NG? I always wondered that?


Think 15K costs about $35-40/day to run 24 hr/day...Pretty much..but a bargain against the cost for a room at the Hyatt..during a disaster...probably $200-300/day...

Plus added benefit of not having to listen to wives and kids baitch about no AC..no refrigerator...no stove...etc.etc..


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Think 15K costs about $35-40/day to run 24 hr/day...Pretty much..but a bargain against the cost for a room at the Hyatt..during a disaster...probably $200-300/day...
> 
> Plus added benefit of not having to listen to wives and kids baitch about no AC..no refrigerator...no stove...etc.etc..


u---Dun Good---Wish I had the options
God Speed and hope we will endure 
My only options are a couple hookers and a battery:walkingsm


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

fishingtwo said:


> u---Dun Good---Wish I had the options
> God Speed and hope we will endure
> My only options are a couple hookers and a battery:walkingsm


LOL I'm stuck with the honda, but it got me thru Ike. I just need cold beer & frozen meat & I can make it. Garden likes water.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> LOL I'm stuck with the honda, but it got me thru Ike. I just need cold beer & frozen meat & I can make it. Garden likes water.


LOL..sounds like us after Alicia..except didn't have any generator.. Lived in the shade in the front yard...bathed in the pool..for two weeks...and it wuz 95 degrees...but back then I wuz your age and a helluva lot tougher than I am now.

Did get thru Ike with my 1500 genny..and weather was cooler..but I 'cured' that the day after Ike hit.. Called Mont and his crew were putting in my whole house deal in a week...


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Think 15K costs about $35-40/day to run 24 hr/day...Pretty much..but a bargain against the cost for a room at the Hyatt..during a disaster...probably $200-300/day...
> 
> Plus added benefit of not having to listen to wives and kids baitch about no AC..no refrigerator...no stove...etc.etc..


Well you don't have to stay at a Hyatt, you can always stay at a cheaper place or with friends or relatives. Plus you have to factor in the cost of the generator. I will pack up and go on a vacation if I lose power due to a hurricane again. I just couldn't justify the cost for the number of days I have been without power in my lifetime.


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

Hope I don't have to use it but I've got a 20k whole house genny installed after Ike. Maybe it will be worth it.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> LOL..sounds like us after Alicia..except didn't have any generator.. Lived in the shade in the front yard...bathed in the pool..for two weeks...and it wuz 95 degrees...but back then I wuz your age and a helluva lot tougher than I am now.
> 
> Did get thru Ike with my 1500 genny..and weather was cooler..but I 'cured' that the day after Ike hit.. Called Mont and his crew were putting in my whole house deal in a week...


yup, we washed using small amouts of water in the cow/horse troughs for a couple weeks, also remember standing in line at the ready ice plant on telephone road 2-3 hours for a couple bags of ice each then that same winter had to break ice on those troughs every day for a couple weeks,lol


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

MikeV said:


> Well you don't have to stay at a Hyatt, you can always stay at a cheaper place or with friends or relatives. Plus you have to factor in the cost of the generator. I will pack up and go on a vacation if I lose power due to a hurricane again. I just couldn't justify the cost for the number of days I have been without power in my lifetime.


 The convenience is nice, but I've always figured it would be a lot more cost-effective to just put in a manual transfer switch, get a 5-6k portable generator, and buy a window unit A/C: you've got AC in one room, can keep the refrigerators running, you can go for a long time like that.

I think the refrigerators are probably the biggest thing: a day or two after Ike hit, I had to go in to get my sister "moved out" from her house in the heights since they were out of power and no end in sight: I loaded up the truck with every big cooler I've got, then ran across the river and bought a buttload of ice: he was selling them under a 2-bag per person limit, I told him what I was doing and he relaxed that for me. I went in to my sister's, she went down the street and told her neighbors that I had brought some ice: You would have thought I was throwing hundred dollar bills out by the response to that. I gave away everything but one small bag, loaded up the contents of her refrigerator in a suddenly empty cooler and headed back west..


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

My main house has solar power for most of the lights, TV and all of the computer stuff. I have a small gas generator hardwired into the main panel and I can run a small window unit in the bedroom at night and it runs the freezer and fridge as well. We can turn off some stuff and run the water well pump to fill up the tank. Kept us going pretty comfortably for nearly 3 weeks after Ike with zero food loss. Chasing gas was a booger if I remember. I was using only 6 gallons a day, but it was hard to find stations that had gas here in Huntsville.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

In the last few hours it looks like "Bill" is trying to develop a closed circulation. This could lead to some modest strengthening in the next 36 hours. Strong Tropical Storm/Weak Hurricane?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm thinking tropical storm is the max, but my guess is it won't ever get named unless it stalls or really slows down. Latest models move it south towards Corpus.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> The convenience is nice, but I've always figured it would be a lot more cost-effective to just put in a manual transfer switch, get a 5-6k portable generator, and buy a window unit A/C: you've got AC in one room, can keep the refrigerators running, you can go for a long time like that.


 I agree. A 2000k generator, running at 1600w rated, powered a window unit, box fan, TV and lights on about 5gal/day. Only run A/c at night, and you can stretch your gas a lot farther. I gave up on the fridge after IKE, but should be able to run that a few hours a day with above set up without the A/c running. Most people I know with generators ran out of gas within 48 hours after Ike. Didn't economize, or anticipate a week without fuel and 3 weeks without power. Forget powering the whole house, try one room instead. Fuel will last a long time that way.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Cranked up my little Coleman generator yesterday, had a fuel issues and something chewed the boot off the spark plug. We fixed it and ran some tools off it and a tank of gas to make sure its ready just in case. 


After Ike ( no power 9 days) when the whole home generator guys started coming around, they all told me there is enough gas in the lines to pressure for 2-3 days if main was ever cut off.

Gas was REAL hard to get last time. I don't see us getting hit for more than 30-40 hours though, if it was spinning for 2 days or so then coming in, all 5 of my 5 gallon tanks would be filled. I got 4 brand new ones from beside the recycle bins after Ike last time still had tags on them!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Flyingvranch said:


> Just curious what do y'all think the cost per day to run a genny like that off NG? I always wondered that?


$100 or more a day if you are running the whole house off one.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

We may be on the dry side of this one...with a little more Northward turn!

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/gmex/flash-vis.html


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Mont said:


> $100 or more a day if you are running the whole house off one.


Maybe more for others. I had a 20k unit with 500g propane tank and it would last about 4-5 days depending on load. I think they maxed out that tank with about 400g @ $2.00ea / 4 days = $200 a day


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> We may be on the dry side of this one...with a little more Northward turn!
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/gmex/flash-vis.html


High pressure will keep it going NW. Maybe El-Paso will be on the dry side.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

From the models this is "a hatful of wind and a bucket of water" but the TV stations are in full panic mode like we are going to get 900mph winds and a bigger flood than Noah saw :headknock! Can't we have the true story without the drama! They always yell wolf when they should whisper puppy. Their overblown drama causes people to get jaded and ignore them when it really matter! Quite a "public service" isn't it!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

we report, you decide,lol


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Bob Keyes said:


> From the models this is "a hatful of wind and a bucket of water" but the TV stations are in full panic mode like we are going to get 900mph winds and a bigger flood than Noah saw :headknock! Can't we have the true story without the drama! They always yell wolf when they should whisper puppy. Their overblown drama causes people to get jaded and ignore them when it really matter! Quite a "public service" isn't it!


Here's a true story. Latest Recon is showing 50mph at the surface. Could be a 10gallon hatful by the time it gets here. Hope not.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

10 inches in SA today?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Now forecast to have an 80% chance to develop into a T-storm......


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

It needs to run up and down the coast a few times and knock over a few platforms before making landfall. That would be nice for all of us oil & gas hands! = Instant Work


----------



## Gary J (May 21, 2004)

BATWING said:


> Maybe more for others. I had a 20k unit with 500g propane tank and it would last about 4-5 days depending on load. I think they maxed out that tank with about 400g @ $2.00ea / 4 days = $200 a day


A buddy of mine from work lives in the piney woods near Corrigan. They were without power for about 2 weeks after Rita. His mother was on a breathing machine so they had to keep a generator running around the clock. After they got power back on he said he would never again complain about the cost of electricity. lol


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

chumy said:


> Here's a true story. Latest Recon is showing 50mph at the surface. Could be a 10gallon hatful by the time it gets here. Hope not.


There it is, I just hope it does not develop a closed circulation (eye) before landfall possibly a forlorn hope but that is our best hope. The best thing in this event is that it will not have time to develop into a large well organized system before landfall.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

BATWING said:


> Maybe more for others. I had a 20k unit with 500g propane tank and it would last about 4-5 days depending on load. I think they maxed out that tank with about 400g @ $2.00ea / 4 days = $200 a day


The price I quoted was for NG. Propane will run double, even triple depending on what you pay per gallon. When I was buying it, the price ran real close to what they were selling diesel for. Back when I first started free camping in the RV, I could generator power for 24 hours for less than what it cost to get a RV spot at a park overnight. Those days are long gone.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Well, looks like Lake Travis is gonna fill up possibly!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

The real story with Bill will be rainfall/flooding. The ground is saturated, which is bore out by the latest round of satellite imagery. The rivers are full. The lakes are full. 
Just sayin.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Guess, I'll find out if my new drain works.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Storm*



Bob Keyes said:


> There it is, I just hope it does not develop a closed circulation (eye) before landfall possibly a forlorn hope but that is our best hope. The best thing in this event is that it will not have time to develop into a large well organized system before landfall.


Bob I do agree that the news media does get carried away most of the time.

They need to do away with the drama, report the facts, and let the prople decide.

For coastal residents there is a highten concern and it is something to keep your eye on but no need to go in full panic mode.

As far as not having time to develope, Alicia was a 39 mph tropical storm 160 miles off the coast of Galveston, less than 24 hours later it made landfall as a cat 3 hurricane and one of the most costliest storms in history. Not saying that will happen, but after living in Galveston all my life I personally don't take my eye off of them until they make it to Oklahoma...


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Surf/tide is up!
http://www.g-townsurf.com/


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

gater said:


> Bob I do agree that the news media does get carried away most of the time.
> 
> They need to do away with the drama, report the facts, and let the prople decide.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Humberto, or what ever the name was. Popped up, and became a Cat 1 over on Bolivar. This was a few weeks prior to Ike hitting. Fried my new golf cart, thanks to that one. Which didn't matter too much. After Ike leveled the place...


----------

